# Found A Vista Aero Theme Bug!



## DasFox (Mar 11, 2007)

Well this sucks take a look at these screenshots and tell me what you see for the 3D perf. Overclock speeds.  Notice the "Current clocks:"  









Either the actual clock speed is getting lost or not reported correct, now what I'd like to know is what the heck does the Aero theme have to do with this...


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 15, 2007)

aero uses the graphics card to do what it does

so using it will kick the cards up into 3d mode


----------



## DasFox (Mar 15, 2007)

*Well*



Eric_Cartman said:


> aero uses the graphics card to do what it does
> 
> so using it will kick the cards up into 3d mode



Well what I'm saying is what does running a Window theme need to do with overclocking?

What if someone doesn't want to run Aero for gaming, then what, no more overclocked card?

Let's switch the thinking around to NOT Aero but ----> ATITool

You disable Aero and ATITool looses the overclock, why?


----------



## xylomn (Mar 15, 2007)

You've overclocked you graphic card...

when not using graphics the card automatically down clocks itself to cool it down etc.

but because withouw vista aero theme uses graphics card your card is clocking itself up to what you've set it to be...

in the case you dont use aero and the card down clocks itself as soon as you start a 3d app like a game it will clock itself back to the higher values then down clock again when you close the app


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 15, 2007)

ok let me explain a few things

from the looks of it you have an nVidia card, nVidia cards have 3 clock speed profiles for their cards

they have a 2d mode, with low clock speeds(550/700 in your case)

they have a 3d low power mode, with medium clock speeds(600/725 in your case)

they have a 3d mode, with the highest clock speeds(650/805 in your case)

now, normally when you are just sitting at your desktop, the OS isn't requiring any 3d acceleration, so the card runs in 2d mode

this allows it to save power and put out less heat, and doesn't affect anything since 2d doesn't use much graphical power

when you start up a 3d application, the card switches into 3d mode, and raises the clock speeds automatically

the 3d low power mode is used when you are running the card in 3d mode, but it doesn't have the power connectors plugged in

these are not overclocking profiles, the card is not losing the overclock

since aero requires 3d acceleration, the card runs in 3d mode, this is why you are seeing higher current clock speeds when running aero

you current clock speeds come from these performance profiles and switch dynamically depending on what demands the card is run under

whenever the card is required for a 3d application it will use the higher clock speeds in the 3d profile

so even if you are using the 2d desktop, when you start a game the card will detect the 3d application and raise its clock speeds to the 650/805 clock speeds

when you are running the classic desktop, click on the "show 3d view" button in ATITool

you current clock speeds should jump up to the 650/805 in a second or two

when overclocking, you want to just change the 3d mode sliders, the ones all the way to the right

however a lot of people also lower the 2d sliders to save even more power and put out even less heat when the card isn't needed, this is pretty pointless if you plan to run aero though as the card will pretty much always be in 3d mode


----------



## DasFox (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok I understand the modes, I just didn't realize that Aero was running in 3D, and I was trying to figure out what was going on, and thought this was a bug.

THANKS


----------

